# wiring problem



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Have a wiring problem with my 68 maybe someone can help with. The courtesy lights didn't work when I got this car. I found no bulbs in the sockets and discovered they are hot all the time, doors open or closed. I have a wiring diagram and it appears to be wired right. An orange and white wire go to the lights. The orange wire runs to the fuse box and is hot all the time. The white wire runs to a splice, one wire to the left and right door switches and another to the light switch. The drivers door switch also has a black wire that runs to the ignition switch. The light switch also has an additional white wire that goes to ground (convertible only). This wire was just hanging so I grounded it but made no difference. Any ideas why the lights don't go off with the doors shut? Defective door switch? They appear new as do the wires.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*domelight*

I know this may sound stupid, but make sure your lightswitch is rotated clockwise (as if you're dimming the dash lights). Have you tried to manually push both door buttons all the way in at the same time (you may need a helper) and make sure the lightswitch is rolled clockwise, and see if they go out. Mine ("66 convertible) always stayed on all the time too, right from the start. First thing I fixed. The passenger side switch was the thing keeping them on. A mere matter of cleaning off a little rust where the switches mount, and a little adjustment tweak-she wasn't pushing in far enough. Make sure all your grounds are solid. Good luck.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I had that problem when I first put my 69 back together, but I don't remember for sure how I solved it. For certain it had to do with the door switches. As I recall that circuit is sort of weird. If one side has two wires going to the switch, try reversing the connections and cleaning the switches really well.

Bear


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The dash courtesy lamp could be wired incorrectly.

The orange wire should go to the terminal that is at the opposite end of the lamp, AWAY from the switch.

The other terminal should NOT be connected to ground; the ground connection is made through the screw to the metal substrate of the dash pad. If that terminal is connected to ground, the dash courtesy light will always be on. I am certain of this; I just verified this on my car.

First, disconnect that ground wire from the courtesy lamp and see if it works properly (sounds like you already tried this, but can't hurt to double-check).

If the lights still stay on, then it probably means that one (or both) of the door switches is maintaining contact when the door is closed. One or both switches might not be protruding far enough into the door opening to get actuated when the door closes.

Best way to check this is to disconnect the wire from the switch and use a multimeter to check for continuity between the switch terminal and ground when the door is open. You should have continuity to ground when the door is open and the circuit should open (no continuity to ground) when the door is closed.

If you find that one or both switch(es) are not functioning properly when you close the door, you'll need to adjust the switch position so it works properly. You can screw the switch body in or out of the mounting boss to make the depth adjustment. Be sure to disconnect the wire(s) before you try to adjust the switch depth.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

This 68 convertible does not have a dash courtesy lamp just the 2 rear courtesy lights in the rear arm rests below the ashtrays. I did get them working. Adjusted the door switches was all that was needed. I did have to disconnect the second short white wire that I previously grounded per wiring diagram from the light switch. However, the bulb holders need replaced and I can't find them anywhere. All the bulb holders that I found at auto parts stores have one or two hot wires to them and are self grounding. I need the bulb holder that has one hot and one ground wire for the door switches and can't find them anywhere. The hot wires on both bulb holders must have got hot at some time and fused the contact so it won't compress so you can install the bulb. I did take it apart and modify them so they work but there awful makeshift and I'd like new ones. Know anywhere these could be found? I couldn't find them in the Ames catalog.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

*rear courtesy lights*

The rear courtesy light bezels and covers were the same from 64-72, see Ames pt A 361B. Problem is finding the bulb sockets. Not sure if they started reproducing them yet, my rear courtesy lights were missing on my 65 convertible. I found a pair out of a 66 Bonneville and they were perfect right down to the orange and white wires. Bulb is a double contact #90.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Thats what I need are the sockets.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

You may want to check with The Parts Place in Dekalb, IL.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Good Idea, I've bought stuff from them before. Believe it or not I found repo's on ebay from some place in Michigan. $44


----------



## davidjm1962 (Apr 20, 2013)

*remove the black wire. take it completely out.*



kilkm68 said:


> take the black wire. its not supposed to be there
> .


----------

